# Drum/Popano



## Angler_Rich (Aug 8, 2015)

Put on my poncho Saturday and went fishing despite the rain, and it turned out to be well worth it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Glad to see somebody catching some pompano.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Good going that should cook up real nice.


----------



## RTR (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice man. That pomp was good i'd bet.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey - I stopped and chatted with you Sunday (I as on my fat tire bike) nice catch !!! 

I talked with 4 other groups of folks fishing - most had a pompano and a drum or two - but nothing that big !


----------



## Angler_Rich (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks mullethead! I remember you!


----------

